# Route to Portugal from south west france



## Robina (Dec 8, 2019)

This year we are not sailing to Santander or Bilbao en route to Portugal but sailing Portsmouth to St Malo and driving down the Atlantic  coast to the Spanish border. The anxiety of crossing the Bay of Biscay in the first week of January has finally overcome the convenience factor! What I would like information about is the best route from the French border across to Portugal. I was thinking about going diagonally across to Burgos, Vallodolid, Salamanca and into Portugal near Guardia. My worry is that Vallodolid seems to be right in the middle of a high plain or mountain range. It looks as if we could take main roads all the way and these may be kept open in winter.

Does anyone have any experience of this route in winter? Should it be avoided? In the past we have gone further west via León and into Portugal near Chaves. A change would be interesting. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Robina (Dec 8, 2019)

Thanks! I was hoping that was the case.


----------



## Snapster (Dec 8, 2019)

We drove from France to Spain in early February this year then followed most of that route through Spain, though we went to Porto from Valladolid.
All roads were clear and had been for a while.


----------



## witzend (Dec 8, 2019)

Sunday is good to cross the border less lorries at Irun


----------



## UFO (Dec 9, 2019)

We were impressed with Burgos when we passed through this year. Well worth a couple of days.


----------



## antiquesam (Dec 9, 2019)

The Spanish seem very good at keeping the roads clear. I used to drive Caen to Seville every other week throughout the year and was always impressed by the number of snow clearing vehicles about.


----------



## REC (Dec 10, 2019)

UFO said:


> We were impressed with Burgos when we passed through this year. Well worth a couple of days.


Beautiful city! We spent three days but could easily have stayed longer.


----------



## REC (Dec 10, 2019)

We do this route annually, usually in January, never had a problem even when it had been quite bad snow. A couple of long stretches of fairly blank road through plains...watch out for the storks...real and fake, also a few multicolored cows!


----------



## spigot (Dec 10, 2019)

We normally sail to Santander mid January with the Bay of Biscay like a mill pond, I suppose we’ve been lucky.
Came back once in October & the crossing was terrible.
Going down this way cuts out the dreadful drive through France at that time of year.
As mentioned, you’ll find the main roads across the top of Spain OK, the Spanish seem much better at clearing roads than the French.
One January we went over the Cantabrian mountains 🏔 thinking of a short cut to Logroño, we found the roads drivable but couldn’t stop as the snow was piled 5ft high on the verges.
In January we keep well away from Portugal & head straight for southern Spain & if the weather is crap there, jump on a ferry to Morocco.


----------



## carol (Dec 10, 2019)

It’s scorching here in Mijas Mike!


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 10, 2019)

You get good advice on here.
If you're planning to visit that Algarve, it might be better to go straight down the motorway to Seville and then cross at Villa Real. 
Do the Northern parts on your way back, when the Weather could be better.


----------



## spigot (Dec 10, 2019)

carol said:


> It’s scorching here in Mijas Mike!



I’m jealous.


----------



## spigot (Dec 10, 2019)

Pauljenny said:


> You get good advice on here.
> If you're planning to visit that Algarve, it might be better to go straight down the motorway to Seville and then cross at Villa Real.
> Do the Northern parts on your way back, when the Weather could be better.



Couldn’t agree more!


----------



## oppy (Dec 10, 2019)

carol said:


> It’s scorching here in Mijas Mike!


Whats the wine like eh?


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 11, 2019)

oppy said:


> Whats the wine like eh?


Comes in a choice of 3 colours. 
Makes you talk gibberish.. And some can even cost more than £ 2.50 a bottle, I understand.


----------



## peter palance (Dec 12, 2019)

***** said:


> The route you suggest is the main trunking route to and from Lisbon and Porto.
> Should snow come, it would be cleared quickly and at least have priority
> I have used this rd frequently at all times of the year
> Don't forget, you have your bed, kitchen and toilet with you, so a short delay shouldn't be a problem


thanks for your help and you help ok pj ps they are grea-a-t ,.


----------



## Stanski (Dec 17, 2019)

Hi PaulJenny,
We are heading over to your arena after the New Year, departing UK on 10th.  Would you like some ENGLISH goodies brought to you?


----------



## Stanski (Dec 17, 2019)

Coat, Mittens, Scarf, Woolly Hat, ...... Cider, Cooking Apples ?


----------



## peter palance (Dec 20, 2019)

***** said:


> The route you suggest is the main trunking route to and from Lisbon and Porto.
> Should snow come, it would be cleared quickly and at least have priority
> I have used this rd frequently at all times of the year
> Don't forget, you have your bed, kitchen and toilet with you, so a short delay shouldn't be a problem


great will try a bit later, and thanks. ok pj   retford merry chrismas.


----------



## Robina (Dec 21, 2019)

Pauljenny said:


> You get good advice on here.
> If you're planning to visit that Algarve, it might be better to go straight down the motorway to Seville and then cross at Villa Real.
> Do the Northern parts on your way back, when the Weather could be better.


We're going back up the east coast of Spain or would do that.


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 21, 2019)

Well, the same advice still holds good.
Come South, until the weather improves.
Good luck.


----------



## Jimw (Dec 21, 2019)

Or you could continue a bit further south from Salamanca to Caceres (old town is well worth a look), before heading south-west to cross the border at Badajoz, then on to Evora then Lisbon.  You'd then still get the best of the west coast of Portugal but with more chance of a bit of warmth!


----------



## Robina (Dec 21, 2019)

Jimw said:


> Or you could continue a bit further south from Salamanca to Caceres (old town is well worth a look), before heading south-west to cross the border at Badajoz, then on to Evora then Lisbon.  You'd then still get the best of the west coast of Portugal but with more chance of a bit of warmth!


That sounds interesting. I wonder if the weather on the Atlantic coast will be favourable mid-January.


----------



## jacquigem (Dec 21, 2019)

Check at Badajoz , if poor turn left and head for the Med ?


----------



## Jimw (Dec 21, 2019)

Robina said:


> That sounds interesting. I wonder if the weather on the Atlantic coast will be favourable mid-January.


We were there this autumn and weather was better than on the Spanish Med! I think it's always going to be a matter of luck as well as keeping an eye on the forecasts.


----------



## Robina (Dec 21, 2019)

Jimw said:


> We were there this autumn and weather was better than on the Spanish Med! I think it's always going to be a matter of luck as well as keeping an eye on the forecasts.


Yes, I think you are right - we'll keep our options open. Heading Armaçao de Pera. Anyone know the campsite ther? Not the football pitch - although we may pitch up there for a night or two for the beach and sea. Can't wait!

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## jacquigem (Dec 21, 2019)

There is a great camperstop at Gale close to Amacao which we prefer and might be worth checking out ?


----------



## Robina (Dec 21, 2019)

jacquigem said:


> There is a great camperstop at Gale close to Amacao which we prefer and might be worth checking out ?


Thanks for the suggestion. The ones I can see have no facilities. After driving down for several days fro Caen we would hope for a few home comforts. Have you got co-ordinates?


----------



## vindiboy (Dec 21, 2019)

We are curently at Alvor Portugul parked in the date tree Road wild next to the big pay Aire. Which is looking pretty grim after a week of rain. Good news is that from tomorrow the sun is back and things are looking better. Just had a few nights at Lagos on the football Aire 3euros a night wet there too but hey ho so is the wine. About 60 vans there each night, and several others wild around the area. Merry christmas to all.


----------



## jacquigem (Dec 22, 2019)

Robina said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. The ones I can see have no facilities. After driving down for several days fro Caen we would hope for a few home comforts. Have you got co-ordinates?


N 37.09255, W 8.31141
N 37°05'33", W 8°18'41"

Parque de Gale, dont think you will be dissapointed


----------



## peter palance (Dec 24, 2019)

***** said:


> And to you Mr and Mrs PJ, Merry Christmas
> Most main roads would be OK in Spain during winter and would get cleared pretty damn quick.
> It's just not like here !


thanks hope to see you both on the top side, happy new year,and many, ok pj


----------



## vindiboy (Dec 28, 2019)

we arrived at Praia d Rocha today and are parked up with about 20 other vans at the wildcamping place at the western end of the beach road. Wall 2 Wall sun today lovely. Lots of vans moving about but few Brits so far. Had 7 nights wild at Alvor and 4 at Lagos so all good, plan to stay here till after New Year's Days weather predicted to be good beyond that too.


----------



## vindiboy (Dec 28, 2019)

We left Calais on November 20 th 19 headed to Rouen then Dax crossed into Spain and headed for Santander for Carbarceno because we wanted to see the Elephants, used the free Aire there for 3 nights and took the van into the animal park 26 euros each had a great day and saw all the animals there is a chair lift to ride in over the park as many times as you like included in the price. Definitely take your van in as the park is huge and you could never walk round it in a day and see all the animals. The roads through France and Spain have been great no tolls used and we are now in Portugal on the Algarve after a slow drive through Portugal from the North, plenty of free aires and Wilding on route, a great trip so far, plan to be here till April maybe go into Spain later but no real plan, Happy New year to all.


----------



## peter palance (Dec 29, 2019)

***** said:


> And to you Mr and Mrs PJ, Merry Christmas
> Most main roads would be OK in Spain during winter and would get cleared pretty damn quick.
> It's just not like here !


6degre last night in beny 21 'to day hope it gets better,happy new year ,when it comes,t.t.f.n. ok pj


----------



## peter palance (Dec 29, 2019)

vindiboy said:


> we arrived at Praia d Rocha today and are parked up with about 20 other vans at the wildcamping place at the western end of the beach road. Wall 2 Wall sun today lovely. Lots of vans moving about but few Brits so far. Had 7 nights wild at Alvor and 4 at Lagos so all good, plan to stay here till after New Year's Days weather predicted to be good beyond that too. View attachment 75375View attachment 75376


looks great have a nice time,ok pj p.s. moor picks please, and keep the weather going. thanks


----------



## Owlhouse (Jan 7, 2020)

A long route but worth a try. Stay on the north Spanish coast all the way to the end at A Caruna, free parking by the Tower of Hercules. Then work your way down the coast to Portugal. A lot of people miss this coast out because of the fiddly nature of the way down to Portugal but are missing out on some really nice places.


----------



## Robina (Jan 7, 2020)

Owlhouse said:


> A long route but worth a try. Stay on the north Spanish coast all the way to the end at A Caruna, free parking by the Tower of Hercules. Then work your way down the coast to Portugal. A lot of people miss this coast out because of the fiddly nature of the way down to Portugal but are missing out on some really nice places.


It sounds fantastic but I would prefer to do the coastal route when it is not winter. At this time of year my objective is to find some warmer, drier weather as soon as possible. Currently half way down France from St Malo. For tomorrow I am being tempted by a campsite that is not only open but has a heated, covered pool! Alternatively, a car park in the nearby town of Urrunge.


----------



## REC (Jan 7, 2020)

Robina said:


> It sounds fantastic but I would prefer to do the coastal route when it is not winter. At this time of year my objective is to find some warmer, drier weather as soon as possible. Currently half way down France from St Malo. For tomorrow I am being tempted by a campsite that is not only open but has a heated, covered pool! Alternatively, a car park in the nearby town of Urrunge.


We will be heading to Biriatou for tomorrow night, just below Tours tonight. Bit damp and misty today!


----------



## Robina (Jan 12, 2020)

Well we have taken five days to get to the Algarve from Caen. We went from the French border to Valladolid via Salamanca and the shorter way across to Portugal. At that point we abandoned the motorways as we had had enough of them! Thanks for all your suggestions. We are now in the ACSI campsite at Armacão de Pera and happy to be staying put for a few days. We have normally stayed at Mikki's place but fancied being closer to the sea - may swim if the temperature rises to 18° again as it did today!


----------



## jacquigem (Jan 12, 2020)

Get in , if there is no wind you will be ok !


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 12, 2020)

Don't go for a midnight skinny dip.
Temperatures are expected to go as low as 6 degrees tonight.


----------



## Robina (Jan 13, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> Get in , if there is no wind you will be ok !


I was going to cheat - I have a shorty wetsuit!


----------



## Robina (Jan 13, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> Don't go for a midnight skinny dip.
> Temperatures are expected to go as low as 6 degrees tonight.


No danger! It fell to -1 in Valladolid a few nights ago. I'm hoping that is the last of any negative numbers for this year


----------

